# R5 not working with EOS Webcam Utility Beta



## muchakucha (Sep 5, 2020)

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong but I can't get my R5 to work with the _EOS Webcam Utility Beta., My R works on it with no issues. I did notice that the R5 is not listed as one of the supported models according to the canon website but just want to confirm that it's not going to work. 






Canon U.S.A., Inc. | EOS Webcam Utility







www.usa.canon.com




_


----------



## Joules (Sep 5, 2020)

Does it work for you with another Canon camera?


----------



## muchakucha (Sep 5, 2020)

Joules said:


> Does it work for you with another Canon camera?


It works with my EOS R just not with the R5


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2020)

I got it to work with my R5 but my 5D MK IV did not want to work. I think there is a issue in trying to get it working with two different cameras but I never looked into that, since I did not really ever intend to use it, just experimented and wasted a lot of time. I like to learn new things and I'd never streamed video before.


----------



## muchakucha (Sep 5, 2020)

I can't find anyone else that got it working. Going to just end up getting a capture card for now was planning to get one down the line anyways.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2020)

muchakucha said:


> I can't find anyone else that got it working. Going to just end up getting a capture card for now was planning to get one down the line anyways.


I'd ask Canon when it will be updated. It should not take long.


----------



## Wikzo (Sep 6, 2020)

Same here. My 750D works fine, but not the R6 (I installed the EOS R version, but when I try to use OBS for video capture, it just shows the default Canon utility logo).


----------



## bvukich (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm experiencing the same issue.

Works fine (great in fact) with M50, 5D4, and R. When I plug in the R5 the screen on the camera just blinks on and off rapidly, no video.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 17, 2020)

Have you already tried the new non-beta version?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2020)

The official ver 1.0 says it works with R5 and R6. I am unable to download it, it says referral denied??


----------



## Kit. (Sep 18, 2020)

Click "reload" (or go into the URL field of you browser and click Enter). That usually helps.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 18, 2020)

Of course, 1.0 comes out the day after I finally ask... Downloading now.

Edit: Working good.


----------



## muchakucha (Sep 19, 2020)

Confirmed R5 is working with the official webcam utility


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2020)

bvukich said:


> Of course, 1.0 comes out the day after I finally ask... Downloading now.
> 
> Edit: Working good.


Does that mean they are listening and following CR


----------

